# The year was 1911



## silver1 (Mar 20, 2022)

Digging through some old information doing some research.
Thought some of you might find this interesting. I'm going to hell for the history i have destroyed!


----------



## silver1 (Mar 20, 2022)

WTH! There's a file size restriction now for uploading a PDF? Who would have thunk it! 
OK.... try this then..... Gold and Silversmiths 1911 | PDF | Watch | Jewellery


----------



## silver1 (Mar 20, 2022)

This one might surprise you.
Comrade Hoke!


----------



## silver1 (Mar 20, 2022)

Here, i'll just let yawl look through them.





__





Uploads by AFLAC ............ | Scribd







www.scribd.com


----------



## silver1 (Mar 20, 2022)

Here's one a lot of people miss.

Testing Precious Metals C.M Hoke


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 20, 2022)

silver1 said:


> Here's one a lot of people miss.
> 
> Testing Precious Metals C.M Hoke


You can download a copy I digitized at Testing Precious Metals C. M. Hoke. Available in both screen readable and printer friendly versions. Thank you to jimdoc and Topher_osAUrus for providing the hard copy I used.

Dave


----------



## galenrog (Mar 20, 2022)

Somewhere in my library, I have a bound copy of “Testing Precious Metals”.

I know she was a Socialist. I, unlike some, am willing to overlook aspects of a persons life if their contributions in other areas are, in my opinion, meaningful enough for me to make that judgement.

Time for more coffee.


----------

